

Welcome to the 21st century: one-tap communication. - ciaranoleary
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/taptalk-photo-video-messaging/id847490276?l=en&mt=8

======
lifeisstillgood
That's a rather misleading domain attached (direct link to the apple app store
instead of authors domain).

please link to the author website next time :-)

